# Possible to apply for a second Australian WHV?



## TazCaz (May 27, 2017)

Hi everyone, just a quick question (asking on behalf of a Japanese university student staying with me here in Australia on a working holiday holiday visa) - is it possible to do a one year working holiday visa, go back to your country to finish a year of university, then apply for another Australian working holiday visa? We have been searching online and can't find any information, which makes me think it's not possible.

As a secondary questions, if she was simply to apply for a second year of her WHV, is there a list of registered regional employers who can sign off on your three months required work? If not, how do you know if the work you are doing qualifies?


----------



## tijanaoc (Mar 13, 2017)

I don't have the answer to your question, but you might get a better response posting this in the Visas and Immigration forum, since it is a visa query.


----------



## TazCaz (May 27, 2017)

tijanaoc said:


> I don't have the answer to your question, but you might get a better response posting this in the Visas and Immigration forum, since it is a visa query.


Thanks tijanaoc - I have done just that!


----------

